# Peace out siezed coil overs, cracked exhausts and bent sub frame, it's been a slice.



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

So while it's been slice dealing with the countless mis-haps connected to being moderately low in Toronto I've had enough. I bought the HPS front bags and struts, along with a 480c compressor and a 3G air tank from Joel at Eurojet. One credit card scam and two failed attempts at making my purchase I FINALLY cleared everything up with the bank and had my stuff shipped via DHL to Canada (with no hidden fees) for a great price and excellent customer service. I look forward to dealing with Joel to get my pillow top mounts in the near future.
I took a hiatus n the mean time to brush up on essays and exams and last month finally had the financial ability to finish my purchase which I did at AAC in Toronto.
I picked up all the necessary valves, leaders, (a new 9 port tank with an extra 2G's), tire fill valve, water trap, solenoid, and pressure switch.
I sourced my various fittings (which I managed to mess up on several occasions) and air line through *mikejoe* at a steal.
I booked April 11-14th off in order to attend Show N Go but I decided that getting started and finished on my air ride would have been a better solution, leaving me something to show for it anyways.
My b/f and I started the build on Friday working on the misc. fittings and valves necessary to mount to the tank. I choose to mount the valves to the tank to save on fittings but I lost quiet a bit of trunk space. At this point it's still up in the air where it is going to be bolted.
















The electrical was up to my b/f it's a little to tricky for me. everything is going to be mounted to the false floor and run to the rocker switch (which a mounted in the center console very a la *dymer*.








I initially wanted to mount it in the door and mold it underneath the hatch and gas tank buttons but at this point I need everything to be functional ASAP. Chris, Mike and Boris doing the install on the switch box... I don't know why the dog insists on being around loud noises...








The rear bags were tricky, I saw another DIY out there (I can't remember who) that bored out the bottoms, so while at AAC Kevin ground out the bottoms for me (and probably ruined at least 2 bits in the process







).








I replaced the ****ty PCT fittings on the rear bags with something a little more durable.
















How it sits in the rear.








It is most definitely not safe the way it is, I'm going to have to take them out and bring them somewhere to have brackets tig welded to them during the week, I was thinking tig weld an L bracket to the top and a flat straight bracket to the bottom.. But apparently these are hard to come by so we'll need to see what I can do (maybe some of you could chirp in?).
















Needless to say I was fairly low prior to this..








Going to be mounting the compressor in the spare well and putting Dynamat underneath all around to help muffle the noise.
How it sits now, bags installed on one side...
















I know it's an ugly front bumper, the notch is being filled and I need a temp one to avoid the loving attention of the cops in T.O.
So all we have left to do today is finish the wiring components, install the bags on the other side and finish running the lines.
I removed my rear euro bumper because it wasn't sitting properly and I plan on having the air lines run to the back and underneath (to avoid running anywhere remotely near the exhaust).
I'll snap some pics of what I mean but all in all I think we're on the home stretch, I hope to be able to roll it out of the garage so my parents can have it back and just wait on the rear bags to have brackets tiged. 
I'm still missing a digital air pressure monitor but once Kevin at AAC gets it in I'll tap into the female connectors on the tank and run the lines along side my stereo wire. I was hoping to mount it on the steering column but word on the street is all 1.8T owners should have a boost gauge so I need to make room somewhere for that too...
Should have more updates tonight.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looking pretty good so far! i like.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks, so we finished most of it up last night, no leaks! Whoo-hoo! Messed up on the electrical somehow though, for some reason it dumps when it goes up too :s
Hoping to fix it tonight, no pics because I can't find the USB but all in all I'm fairly impressed, we demolished the install in about 72 hours, fabrication and all.
Doesn't sit as low as I'd like though, I'm going to have the frame notched up from and see how I feel or if any more modification will be required.


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Susannah
You are the coolest girl ever for wanting to do this... Love the car.
I bet it turns out great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to hear Susanah. 
Ahh there is Mike. He is a handy guy.








The valves is an easy fix.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

What switch box are you using?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

ARC-1 I believe or something... I threw out the box and the diagram is in the trunk. I'll be able to better explain my mistakes once they are fixed lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_What switch box are you using? 

AVS 7 switch box in black. Very rear anything goes wrong with these. It should just we a wire in the wrong place.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Thats what I think ( I knew it was A something something) I'm going to tinker with it some more tonight but the worst of it is over. Kevin do you think you could possibly make up a steel bracket I could screw to the bag? :s


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Thats what I think ( I knew it was A something something) I'm going to tinker with it some more tonight but the worst of it is over. Kevin do you think you could possibly make up a steel bracket I could screw to the bag? :s

You want a metal bracket screwed to your bag? what you talkin about?
Call me tommorow.


----------



## mikejoe (Jan 27, 2007)

The time went by pretty quick over the weekend...it was fun to play with air stuff again. Kinda made me miss my super bug abit. 
Have you played with the wiring yet?


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (mikejoe)*

ABSOLUTELY SIK SUSANNAH!!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You want a metal bracket screwed to your bag? what you talkin about?
Call me tomorrow.









What you talkin' 'bout Willis?!
Yeah we screwed it to the aluminum part







I don't have the DSLR here so I can't better explain...

_Quote, originally posted by *mikejoe* »_The time went by pretty quick over the weekend...it was fun to play with air stuff again. Kinda made me miss my super bug abit. 
Have you played with the wiring yet?

You are the man. 
And to answer your question no we haven't played with it yet, got the rear bags secured and in last night, found out the whole right side has a leak, found it with the help of Mr. Water and Mr. Soap but SOMEONE tightened the wheels to tight and my little girl hands can't get it off so I'm waiting for Christopher to come home from work and tighten everything down for me. THEN we will play with the wiring.
I have a can crush pic I want to show you Mike but it's NOTHING compared to the super. In time I 'spose


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mrgreek2002)*

No thank you's for me eh. I'll remember this


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (scooch-gti)*

Mark: http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
For squeezing the electrical together, and Devin for showing off his S4 to my mom..


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Thank you , thank you very much


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks good. Makes me want to rethink mounting everything in the trunk. I like the stealth look.


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

Your dog is the cutest labradore i have ever met.......bring him to some more GTG's this year!
It's looking good!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (soulchild)*

Don't worry Sol we'll try and bring him out more often. Maybe he'll get to meet your pooch?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Some more random pics. I'll take a couple of the bag to show what I meant, we screwed two L-brackets to them.
I can do work son. lol








Other fender liner... One more thing to buy. :|








False floor, it isn't pretty but it get's the job done, planning on covering it with hard wood so I wasn't to worried ab out how "Straight" it turned out. :s








Poor can.








Now thats it done. 4X4 mode
















Sleeping mode.








Don't mind the strippers on either side I don't know them..
















This weekend I also requested off for some strange reason, so I'll be getting the front c-notched and maybe shaving down some of the frame in the rear.. Hopefully the wheels will be done and thats the end of that.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

One thing that i'm like HOLY SH!T







about is the amount of rust from the winter/salt.. thats ridiculous... i feel bad for you up north people, mainting cars its a lot worse than down here in the sunny side.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Yup, the plastic fender liner where it connects to the rocker is horrible for holding in salt,dirt and moisture. My rockers are rusting out on either side. when I replace the fender liner I'll have to clean it out sand it all down and either Tremclad it or repaint..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

thats crazy.. that jsut gives me one more reason to not wanna move up north.


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

WOOO look at those strippers


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (scooch-gti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a job well done.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for Canadian winters.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_thats crazy.. that jsut gives me one more reason to not wanna move up north. 

I wouldn't leave FL if I were you. We don't have Yoo-Hoo


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

LOL I know this car...... It was in dagball last year and the year before. 

Only a guy was driving it. I have a crappy photo cause well everytime I tried to tak a photo you would speed past


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

LOL. Yup, I was in the passenger with my Rebel. I didn't trust Chris enough to take nice pics of the other cars lol.
I'll probably be driving it this year down to H20 since my b/f will have his own car. Look forward to seeing you!
I think you got pics of it from the year before last?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_LOL. Yup, I was in the passenger with my Rebel. I didn't trust Chris enough to take nice pics of the other cars lol.
I'll probably be driving it this year down to H20 since my b/f will have his own car. Look forward to seeing you!
I think you got pics of it from the year before last?

I did but lost almost all of those photos from 06 dagball.







I wasn't happy. I back everything up now.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

love it on bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
don't love lop sided bags http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

hawwwt fiiiiyaaah!!!
can't wait ta pop dem switches!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Claudio's phat ass tipped it, lol Sorry Buck. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Don't worry Lu maybe we can swap cars when yours is done?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
I wouldn't leave FL if I were you. We don't have Yoo-Hoo









oh i dont plan on it, beleive that...


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

So yeah, last night, 10:30pm driving home down some ****ing retarded road (not the HWY like I preferred). I hit a pot hole and tore open my rear passenger bag...
I send an e-mail to Eurojet because as you can see my rear bags were a stupid design and hopefully I can get new bags shipped to me. If not looks like I'll be buying them from AAC.








It never ends.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Good luck


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that sucks.. good luck.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

And onto the carnage.
Spoke to John at Eurojet, shouldn't be too big an issue but apparently they have to go through HPS... Or something.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

****ty luck!


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Yikes








Question, how did hitting a pot hole punch a hole in the bag


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

doh!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (dOM.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dOM.* »_Yikes








Question, how did hitting a pot hole punch a hole in the bag









No clue, your guess is as good as mine.
Apparently there has been an update since *dymer*'s bag and if I get a new one free of charge it should be that one with upper and lower mount brackets. Again he is waiting to hear from the guy at HPS so lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

That sucks to hear! oddly last week I purchased new rear bags for my gti. I had the same style bags as you do. My drivers side bag come outta place and sat right against my exhaust. Almost burnt a hole right through, because theres no hardware to hold it in place. The new bags they sent me look like this at the bottom. However the new bags are an inch shorter, so the car at its highest is an inch lower.









If you like let either John or Joel at Eurojet know that it also happened to my car. John will remember who I am. My name is Giovanni .The hole you have is in the same place mine was.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Giovanni, when I hear from john i'll be sure to let him know. He understand the design is garbage. ( I am y no means bashing HPS, anyone who has seen/dealt with the design knows it is garbage) and he spoke to a rep for HPS (I believe that's who "Alex" is) and hopes to have them change the design to incorporate upper and lower "brackets". I believe yours to be the newer ones after mine that blew and before the ones John is talking about. hopefully it all works out.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Thats good to hear, the guys eurojet have been awesome. which ever bags they send you, these new one seem to be working ok so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

why are those bags so thin.. good christ.. I thought they used firestonbags and were 3 ply


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Thanks guys, I have always had good things to say about Eurojet, I'm sure they'll do whatever they can to help me out.

_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_why are those bags so thin.. good christ.. I thought they used firestonbags and were 3 ply

My thoughts exactly.. Everyone's thoughts actually.. It's just a horrid design..


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Sorry to hear about the bag. I know rat was telling me to put something through the top bracket of the bag and into the car so it stays where it should while aired out, that is the only thing I've heard about the bag having its problems
Good luck w/ it


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah man, I screwed an "L" bracket to it and [email protected] bored out the bottom a little. I think it had more to do with the band holding the bag to the aluminum base shearing the bag open. :s


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

So I just got off the phone with Alex from HPS, they've never seen this happen before and are going to replace my bag no problem. I'm going to have to send my bags in to Eurojet to send them back out to HPS so they can use it for a new design or something.
Hopefully it won't take to long..


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Bad news to a project that started out so well. I hope you get it back up and running soon man!







Later!


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

****ty luck, cool dog though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

people knock on uvairs stuff alot but i personaly have never popped a bag with there stuff and i treated my bags on my mk2 like crap and im still using them on my mk5.. no problems
hope it works out susan


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

So the ETA is up in the air now which sucks royally but on the plus side my wheels are nearly all done.


----------



## sterlingGTI (Oct 16, 2007)

Hurry with those wheels...i cant wait to see them on this whip!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks to dOM. who offered up his old bags for loaners in the meantime.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Thanks to dOM. who offered up his old bags for loaners in the meantime.









good to hear that.. It seem our community is a strong one even I am using some one elses stuff till my replacment stuff gets here


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

This could quite possibly blow everyone's mind..
The fact i'm still waiting for new bags..
Or this.. You be the judge.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)




----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_This could quite possibly blow everyone's mind..
The fact i'm still waiting for new bags..
Or this.. You be the judge.


just saw this car on monday eve at the kc meet.
i've gotta say, it looks fantastic.
the wheels are killer and overall a well nice ride.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (goldn)*

I'm lovin' it so far Suzie-Q, but you know that already.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Feeling the stance/wheel selection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks guys, Shawn where did you find that?!








And Darrick we all know how much I like yours, and think you could stand to cut up your engine compartment to go lower..










_Modified by Silver Snail at 1:12 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_And Darrick we all know how much I like yours, and think you could stand to cut up your engine compartment to go lower..









Yeah yeah yeah, it'll happen at some point...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Thanks guys, Shawn where did you find that?!








And Darrick we all know how much I like yours, and think you could stand to cut up your engine compartment to go lower..









_Modified by Silver Snail at 1:12 PM 5-29-2008_


You know me I am all over this site








photography section in the car shots thread


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I told you I'm handy with a grinder.








Wow Shawn, I'll take a look see.


----------



## Greekstyles (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_This could quite possibly blow everyone's mind..
The fact i'm still waiting for new bags..
Or this.. You be the judge.


























oh s*** vinny whend u grow long hair and paint ur wheels pink>?...!>>!???


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

And it starts...


----------



## McFly. (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_And it starts...

















haha 
P.S. the night pics are dope


----------

